# A fewe morning snapshots



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Casper stalking shadows










A picture of Pongo without him sticking his tongue out at me! He will be 16 yrs old this year. 










Jack



















One of goofy Joey


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I love the one of Pongo! That's a great picture.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes 16 that's great. I don't think I have ever seen him before.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Pongo sleeps a lot and doesn't like going out with the other dogs. They annoy him! He prefers early morning and late at night so it usually too dark for pics. 

I was 14 yrs old when I got him and I will be 30 March 4. We have been through a lot of ups and down. Pongo was raised with a litter of Dobe pups and always thought of himself as a Doberman! He is 10 ft tall and bulletproof! He is technically 1/2 Jack Russel and best guess is American Eskimo as the other 1/2 since there was one in the neighborhood where his mother lived. 

Here are some older pics of Pongo

Pongo with his Dobe brother Zeus, Casey the Greyhound and Diva the Dogo



















Pongo with Zeus and Gunner (Dobes) Casper (Dogo) Red (Min Pin) and Gracie and Maia (Italian Greyhounds) off to the side










Pongo's normal picture- he loves to stick his tongue out at me- I think I have hundreds of these



















Pongo ruled this pack


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Well of course he did, look at those wusses. The bigger they are the harder they fall


----------

